# Today's findings



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

All of these found/seen at a location near to me









_Anguilis fragilis_: Slow worm









_Vipera berus_: Male Adder









_Natrix natrix helvetica_; Grass snake


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Great finds! :no1:


----------



## riley165 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Ello*

Hi excellent finds and photo's too, when i was based in norfolk i could find almost any reptile native to the UK theres a place calles Pentney Lakes just off the A47 in Kings Lynn and as you walk round there its like a metropolis for grass snakes i mean litterally everywhere! slow worms and lizards i never managed to see an adder there i always cam accross these in Sea Pauline a beach just outside wroxham i think i spelled it right?? anyway theres lots of lizards and adders there!

by the way if anyone goes to pentney lakes you hear them before you see them just slowly walk around the lake on the mud path and listen for the russtling in the bushes at first you will be forgiven for thinking they are birds but if you look you will see the snakes just crawling off! never seen adders there like i said so check before you walk in to the bushes as there very well could be some around? lots of lizards there too little blue and brown ones???? not sure of the names of these just common sand lizards i presume??

Only Uk reptile left to find i think is the smooth snake mainly found in devon or cornwall would love to see one for real!


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

WOW!
Fantastic Photos!!
xXx


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

awesome pics.
ur so lucky to have the opportunity to see these beautys.
im gunna have to put my hiking boots on and find some
native reps this year. i luv how the grass snakes play dead lol.
and the adders are just gorgeous.


----------



## Jaxsin (Oct 18, 2009)

Very nice find and really well done pics thanks for posting them


----------



## Jacobson (Mar 23, 2010)

hahaha, I love the Grassie playing dead..!

Brilliant pics. :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow great photos


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

awsesome. just seen a nice adult sand lizard near me. just got to hope the reintroduction works!


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

awsome :notworthy:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice!:2thumb:


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

This was great today. An inner London pond teeming with frogs toads and newts and more toads arriving. Unfortunately only had my mobile so just one half decent pic


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

where abouts in inner london? anywhere near barnes? as they could be marsh frogs


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Its best not to say but not Barnes. I'm almost certain they were common frogs and toads and smooth newts.


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 22, 2009)

Excellent pics, Would love to see an adder, Keep looking but I only ever find grass snakes


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Cracking pics there Stuart: victory:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

nice findin


----------

